# Skin Texture Using Latex and Tissue



## Instant Monsters (Aug 23, 2012)

Our latest tutorial video has arrived! Here's an easy technique for creating creature skin textures.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

That was easy, thanks for sharing that.


----------

